# ipw2200 and wpa_supplicant

## slimreb

Ok I have emerged the ipw2200 drivers and wpa_supplicant. I can not get the laptop to connect to my AP. I am using WPA-TKIP and no good. The laptop is seeing the AP when I do a "iwlist eth1 scanning" but no connection. 

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

 ssid="Tech Office"

 proto=WPA

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 pairwise=TKIP

 group=TKIP

 psk=my key number

 priority=2

}

```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#eth1

modules="!iwconfig"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

iface_eth1="dhcp"

```

The following is the output I get when I run

```
wpa_supplicant -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant -dd
```

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     54 65 63 68 20 4f 66 66 69 63 65                  Tech Office

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='Tech Office'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:93:3d:04

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Trying to associate with SSID 'Tech Office'

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x1

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Own WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 0050 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=24

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

Association event - clear replay counter

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:30:bd:97:01:3b

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Own WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 0050 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RX EAPOL from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 23 84 55 fae9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Ignoring WPA EAPOL-Key frame in EAPOL state machines

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 2384 55 fa e9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 5d 23 8f 96 84 16 d2 11 08 be 61 63 b5 62 9b 22 4d b1 14 e0 0f 1f a5 ec 72 90 54 21 3a 2d 57 41

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: EAPOL-Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 0d 16 15 ce 9d 2f 6f 30 4a c1 52 a7 bc 0e6f c7

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key 2/4 - hexdump(len=137): 00 30 bd 97 01 3b 00 0e 35 93 3d 04 88 8e 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5d 23 8f 96 84 16 d2 11 08 be 61 63 b5 62 9b 22 4d b1 14 e0 0f 1f a5 ec 72 90 54 21 3a 2d 57 41 00 00 0000 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0d 16 15 ce 9d 2f 6f 30 4a c1 52 a7 bc 0e 6f c7 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=29 idleWhile=59

RX EAPOL from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 23 84 55 fae9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EAPOL: Ignoring WPA EAPOL-Key frame in EAPOL state machines

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 2384 55 fa e9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: EAPOL-Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 25 72 9c e7 61 81 b6 0b 4c 4e 42 a1 db 9973 f9

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key 2/4 - hexdump(len=137): 00 30 bd 97 01 3b 00 0e 35 93 3d 04 88 8e 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 5d 23 8f 96 84 16 d2 11 08 be 61 63 b5 62 9b 22 4d b1 14 e0 0f 1f a5 ec 72 90 54 21 3a 2d 57 41 00 00 0000 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 72 9c e7 61 81 b6 0b 4c 4e 42 a1 db 99 73 f9 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=28 idleWhile=58

RX EAPOL from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 23 84 55 fae9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EAPOL: Ignoring WPA EAPOL-Key frame in EAPOL state machines

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 2384 55 fa e9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: EAPOL-Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): d7 87 3d dd ff fd 7a 58 55 44 69 e7 ee b07a 3f

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key 2/4 - hexdump(len=137): 00 30 bd 97 01 3b 00 0e 35 93 3d 04 88 8e 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 5d 23 8f 96 84 16 d2 11 08 be 61 63 b5 62 9b 22 4d b1 14 e0 0f 1f a5 ec 72 90 54 21 3a 2d 57 41 00 00 0000 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d7 87 3d dd ff fd 7a 58 55 44 69 e7 ee b0 7a 3f 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=27 idleWhile=57

RX EAPOL from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 23 84 55 fae9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EAPOL: Ignoring WPA EAPOL-Key frame in EAPOL state machines

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 2c dd 5e 93 f1 e9 45 91 87 4e fd 24 d2 07 dc 4d 41 51 bb f4 3f f7 13 2384 55 fa e9 16 4c 94 9d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:30:bd:97:01:3b (ver=1)

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: EAPOL-Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): ff ed f8 b1 13 5d ed 13 cb 24 a2 4c 75 f3d7 ff

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key 2/4 - hexdump(len=137): 00 30 bd 97 01 3b 00 0e 35 93 3d 04 88 8e 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 5d 23 8f 96 84 16 d2 11 08 be 61 63 b5 62 9b 22 4d b1 14 e0 0f 1f a5 ec 72 90 54 21 3a 2d 57 41 00 00 0000 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff ed f8 b1 13 5d ed 13 cb 24 a2 4c 75 f3 d7 ff 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

```

These are the commands I issue when trying to connect:

```

modprobe ipw2200

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

I have even tried 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

. Could some one please help me with this. I do not want to change my encryption to WEP.

----------

## mustard

Hello, freshman Newbie here.

I am struggeling with WPA myself, and searched the forum (I get the following error:) 

```

 * Starting eth1

 *    Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

 *    wpa_supplicant_eth1 does not define a driver

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.     

```

but anyway, upon reading your wpa_supplicant.conf to locate hidden tricks, I noticed you have apscan=2, while in my example-conf the only valid values are 0 and 1. Maybe this is some of the problem?

Only trying to help, please not kill me. :Smile: 

----------

## slimreb

mustard thanks for posting a reply. But apscan=2 is a valid option. Here is the text that was inside my wpa_supplicant.conf.example file:

# 2: like 0, but associate with APs using security policy and SSID (but not

#    BSSID); this can be used, e.g., with ndiswrapper and NDIS driver to

#    enable operation with hidden SSIDs and optimized roaming; in this mode,

#    only the first network block in the configuration file is used and this

#    configuration should have explicit security policy (i.e., only one option

#    in the lists) for key_mgmt, pairwise, group, proto variables

Here is some more infromation to help someone troubleshoot this issue.

```

wpa_cli -ieth1 status

bssid=00:30:bd:97:01:3b

ssid=Tech Office

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=4WAY_HANDSHAKE

Supplicant PAE state=CONNECTING

suppPortStatus=Unauthorized

EAP state=IDLE

```

So from everything I am seeing it seems to be stuck in a loop during the 4WAY_HANDSHAKE. The AP I am trying to connect to is a Belkin set to channel 10 and a rate of 54M. Here is the output of the iwconfig.

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Tech Office"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:30:BD:97:01:3B

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-29 dBm  Noise level=-84 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## mustard

Yeah, i just upgraded to wpa_supplicant 0.3.8, and realised that 2 had become a valid option:)

Well, I will struggle on..

----------

## zarnce

I'm interested in how this is solved.  You might want to ask UberLord if he has any idea.

Just my 2 cents.

  Zarnce

----------

## slimreb

Thanks zarnce I will try to get in touch with UberLord and see if he can help fix this problem. It has to be a problem with the wpa_supplicant because I am posting this message using my AP right now under WEP128 authentication. I just used iwconfig and everything jump right up. So there has to be a problem with how my wpa_supplicant is interacting with my AP. I have the AP setup as follows:

Belkin Wireless Access Point 54G model F5D7130

Channel 10

SSID: Tech Office

Secruity Mode: WPA-PSK

Encryption Technique: TKIP

PSK: my key number

Broadcast SSID: NO

Protected Mode: NO (have also tried with it set to Yes)

Turbo Mode: Frame Bursting Mode

Hopefully this information would allow someone to help me out with this. I would rather run with WPA than with WEP.

----------

## zarnce

Can you tell me how you setup your pc to work with wep.  I haven't gotten it to work in linux and once I get it working with wep I can work on getting WPA up and running.

Thanks

  Zarnce

----------

## slimreb

Well what I did to connect to my AP using WEP was:

iwconfig eth1 ap 'APs MAC address here'

iwconfig eth1 essid Tech Office

iwconfig eth1 channel 10

iwconfig eth1 rate 54M

iwconfig eth1 key open mykey

then just did "dhcpcd eth1

After that I was connected and had an IP address. This wpa_supplicant is just being a royal pain. I have tried to connect to a D-Link AP and still no go. So if there is anyone who can help please let me know what I am doing wrong. Thanks.

----------

## slimreb

Well after much playing around and a few changes I have finally gotten wpa_supplicant to work correctly. I messed up on my /etc/conf.d/net file. Here is the corrected config.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> #eth0
> ...

 

I also have to modprobe:

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt

The other thing I had to do in order to get it to work correctly is I have to make the passphrase all lower case. Even though the AP has the passphrase set to have uppercase letters. If I set the psk for wpa_supplicant to match that listed on the AP it would not get past the 4-Way handshake. Once I set everything lowercase for the psk inside wpa_supplicant.conf I connected right away. So now my problems are fixed.

----------

## UberLord

 *mustard wrote:*   

> Hello, freshman Newbie here.
> 
> I am struggeling with WPA myself, and searched the forum (I get the following error:) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prism54 does not currently support WPA.

I understand that they hope to have it working soon.

----------

## UberLord

 *slimreb wrote:*   

> Well after much playing around and a few changes I have finally gotten wpa_supplicant to work correctly. I messed up on my /etc/conf.d/net file. Here is the corrected config.
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Here is a trimed down one using new variables

You can only have one modules= line. Choosing wpa_supplicant means you don't use iwconfig

And there's no point in setting default variables - like wpa_timeout

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

[/quote]

----------

## slimreb

Thanks UberLord. I will have to trim down my config file.

----------

## mustard

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *mustard wrote:*   Hello, freshman Newbie here.
> 
> I am struggeling with WPA myself, and searched the forum (I get the following error:) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Actually i got it working, don't think i have the prism-chipset, have ipw2200 and linksys wrt54g. This message was something i got before found out that i had to specify the driver for eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net. (really am a noob, you see  :Smile:  ) But slimreb, do you have it working without broadcasting essid? When I try  this, the trying-to-connect always result in a timeout, event though I set scan_ssid = 1 in wpa_supplicant.conf... No big deal though, but.. :Smile: 

----------

## slimreb

Hello Mustard. Yes I have gotten mine to work with out broadcasting the ESSID. I had to set the ap_scan=2 inside of wpa_supplicant.conf. Let me know if I can help you out. I am a noob to linux also but have used unix a little in the past so I am picking this up really quick. Though when I used unix it was never really as a system admin or anything other than using scoadmin and the like.

----------

## mustard

Hi again, slimreb

I  tried setting ap_scan=2, but the results made me start a new thread. (didn't work, in other words.. :Smile:  )

[/url]

----------

## blue_american

hey fellas, I'm running gentoo-2.6.13, I have ipw2200 using ipw2200-1.0.6 and wpa_supplicant-0.4.4

when I try to run wpa_supplicant I get this output

wonder rpvilao # wpa_supplicant -w -D ipw -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

My wpa_supplicant.conf file looks like:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

# se a placa nao suporta scanning, usar

# ap_scan=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="e-U"

  key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

  eap=TTLS

  identity="USER"

  password="PASS"

  phase2="auth=PAP"

}

I really don't have any ideia what this migth be, here some kernel modules that I have:

crypto...

<M>   SHA1 digest algorithm                                                                    

<M>   SHA256 digest algorithm                                                                   

<M>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms                                                      

<M>   Whirlpool digest algorithms       

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm                                       

<M>   CRC32c CRC algorithm  

<M>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

<M>   ARC4 cipher algorithm

By the way, using WEP I can get it work properly

Here my kernel modules that I have loaded:

Module                              Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp      7424  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep       5248  0

appletalk                            34992  2

ipx                                    28452  2

p8022                               2688  1 ipx

psnap                               3972  2 appletalk,ipx

llc                                      6676  2 p8022,psnap

fglrx                                  243548  7

ipw2200                            174344  0

ieee80211                          48708  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt                6148  3 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

b44                                    22020  0

intel_agp                            21660  1

agpgart                             30928  2 fglrx,intel_agp

I don't think this is relevant but anyway I am going to post it:

ipw2200: failed to send SSID command

ipw2200: failed to send SSID command

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

I think that's all  :Wink:  if anyone have any ideia how to solve this problem, I would be grateful

----------

## kmj0377

You need to use -Dwext for >= 2.6.13.

----------

## blue_american

Is that a flag? and if it is where do I put her?

both ipw2200 and wpa_supplicant does not have that flag =/

Thanks for replying.

----------

## King_Mongo

It goes in /etc/conf.d/net thusly:

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

----------

## chrroessner

Thanks. I found this thread and the option wext even fixes my ipw2100 stuff  :Smile:  . Why is -Dwext working and -Dipw not?

Christian

----------

## LordZero

Hi all,

I've the same problem for a few weeks now... I'm currently on gentoo-2.6.13-r1 (at the moment compiling gentoo-2.6.13-r4). I hope it work's after that...

@chrroessner: I think it's because gentoo now uses net-wireless/ieee80211wich implements a generic 802.11 subsystem so you do no longer access the ipw driver direcly, i guess. Wich Kernel have you used to get it working???

Thanks,

Werner

----------

## chrroessner

I use a patchset from Cyril Jaquier (cj-sources). Link: http://jaquier.dyndns.org/mambo/index.php?option=com_docman&Itemid=32

Regards

Christian

----------

